# can you buy these anywhere?



## A52-830 (Apr 29, 2016)

this is a picture of a shield from under my 66 tempest. it is placed between the tail pipe and the gas tank on the passenger side. there is not one on the driver's side, but there is the extra hole in the frame needed to mount it. (it uses one of the gas tank mount points too.)

i have been looking around for some time, but no one seems to have run into them before.

(for some reason the image is upside down. i lack the ambition to figure out how to fix it. is is right side up on my phone.)

thanx for any help


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*I too have to say I've never seen anything like that on any of the '66-'67's that have come though our place this includes all roadworthy flips, parts cars and or keepers,and there have been a lot. 
The only factory hard shields/covers I'm familiar with on the '66 are the BU light plastic covers and the DS front frame linkage metal shield. That to me appears to be a home made mud guard??*


----------

